
GTmetrix is updating their web performance testing suite - kingkool68
https://gtmetrix.com/blog/big-changes-are-coming-to-gtmetrix-lighthouse-new-test-locations-new-pro-plans-etc/
======
kingkool68
Finally ditching YSlow after all these years.

